# niin joo



## michpoika

Hello,
What is the translation of the Finnish phrase "niin joo".  Is there an English equivalent?  What context would it be used in?
Kiitos.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It's impossible to give an English equivalent fitting all contexts for this very informal phrase. A person can utter it when he agrees that something is right, true etc.

GOM


----------



## michpoika

Is "niin joo" used in formal conversation, as in English "yes, indeed", to indicate you agree completely with another,
or is it used sarcastically, as in "yeah, right" as a response indicating you believe someone's statement to be ridiciulous?
Thank you.


----------



## Duracell

It doesn't sound sarcastic or anything like that (unless one deliberately uses a sarcastic tone). "Niin joo" is more like "oh, yeah... that's a good point" type of utterance in my opinion.

For example:
A: _Minun täytyy mennä yliopistolle huomenna ilmoittautumaan tenttiin.
(=I have to go to university tomorrow to sign up for an exam.)

_B: _Mutta voithan ilmoittautua netissä (=internetissä). _ 
_(But you can also sign up online.)

_A: _Niin joo... No en sitten menekään huomenna yliopistolle._
_(Oh yeah... In that case I won't be going to university tomorrow.)_


----------

